# Compare these two: EllaRoo VS Moby Wrap



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I've never seen an EllaRoo unfolded or laid out flat. I imagine it works like a Moby.

Please tell me the differences between these two carriers. I'd also like to know how they are similar. Give me the scoop, please. Thank you!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, the Moby is wider, one-length fits all, and stretchy interlock (knit like a teeshirt). The Ellaroo is not as wide, made of woven fabric, comes in different lengths. I myself prefer the Ellaroo. To me the Moby is hot and too long. It's a good wrap at a great price, but they're really very different. And I just personally prefer wovens, not everyone does. To me they are less overwhelming. The Moby is prolly nicer with little babies, though, because it's so soft and I love the cross cradle position you can do in it. You can do it in wovens too, but it's easier in the stretchy.


----------



## anotherKatrina (Dec 24, 2002)

I have both and they're both good. But I think I prefer the Ella for two reasons. The fabric of the Ella has more body than the Moby, which is quite a floppy material. I have a hard time getting the MW on by myself and it twists up easily. I can always get the Ella on without help and it holds it's shape better during ins and outs. (I use the same cross carry hold with both.) Oh, and it's way too long for a small person. I'm 5'6 and a size 14 and it's almost too big for me.

However, you can't beat the price of the MW and it's really comfortable. I think it's a good "starter wrap" for someone who is not ready to spend big bucks on an Ella, Girasol or Didymos.

Oh, the second reason I like the Ella is because they're just so much prettier. The MW is plain, but some folks may prefer that look.


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Moby Wrap - Made from 100% cotton knit fabric (think quality t-shirt material), approx. 6m (6.5 yards) long , approx. 60cm (24") wide tapered ends, serged edges, comes with written instructions. The Moby is manufactured in Thailand by an American company. (The owner's father lives in the village where the wraps are made, and they use fair labour practices.)

EllaRoo - Made from 100% hand-woven cotton, 4.3, 4.6 or 5m long, approx. (27") wide, fringed ends, comes with written instructions. The EllaRoo wrap is manufactured by a cooperative of weavers in Guatemala using fair labour practices. The threads are all dyed without toxins or heavy metals.

Hard question as to which is better. I love them both, and will reach for a different one depending on my mood/need. The EllaRoo is much prettier, so I will reach for that when I want to make a statement. It's also a better option for back carries (though I usually use my Ergo in that case). And I suspect I will use this one more often in the summer because the fabric is lighter weight.

The Moby Wrap is better under a coat because the edges are serged and less "firm" and don't dig into my arms, so I've been reaching for that one a lot this winter.

I don't think you could go wrong with either. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the input so far. Keep 'em coming!

I have another question to ask now that some have answered: Are there any drawbacks to the EllaRoo?


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by anotherKatrina_
*I have a hard time getting the MW on by myself and it twists up easily.*
A little tip I've found to work for this problem... When you put the wrap on, hold it by the top edge of fabric. This will help ensure everything stays straight and "right" side up as you wrap. And while I'm on the subject (even if you didn't ask! LOL!)... Try pulling the fabric from the center rather than at the edges. This will keep the edges from getting too firm and causing pressure points on your arms/back. These two things have made such a difference to my wrap wearing experience!


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by chellemarie_
*I have another question to ask now that some have answered: Are there any drawbacks to the EllaRoo?*
It's very lightweight, which can lead to problems with the ends cutting into you. (But I find that adjusting from the center and leaving the edges of the fabric quite loose helps me avoid this.) It's also very prone to wrinkles, much like a lightweight linen would be. Not a problem when you're wearing it, but if you're a person that hates to look at a wrinkled piece of fabric it might bother you.









Neither of these things has ever been an issue for me, but they are things I've heard others mention as negatives to this wrap.


----------

